# Wifi 'error'



## TheDankest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, I was running Synergy and I flashed a newer version of it which had sense 3.5, and broke my wifi. Whenever I try to turn it on it just says error after a few seconds. I have tried flashing different kernels, but that didn't work, and I even put the 400mb bootloader file that you use in the process of flashing to 'upgrade' it so it would be as if it had just been rooted, but that also didn't fix wifi. I have no idea what to do:scared:


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

You can try wipe cache and dalvik then re flash the kernel


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is cwm updated to 5.whatever? Flash the kernels in recovery, don't use an ape to do it for you. Kernel manager cause me the same problem with every kernel I tried to flash with it.

Sent from my 5am5ung SGH-R225


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I was just reading on Adryne's board for the Sense 3.5 ROM's to not post anything about stuff not working since they are still in pre beta and are not even close to being daily drivers. WiFi is probably just borked for right now.


----------



## richjn13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Had the same thing on the BAMF forever rom was unable to find a fix I called Verizon and they are sending out a new phone.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Synergy has 3.5?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Synergy has 3.5?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I think he was mistaken, Adryn (The creator of synergy) released 2 Sense 3.5 ports. May have gotten confused.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

richjn13 said:


> Had the same thing on the BAMF forever rom was unable to find a fix I called Verizon and they are sending out a new phone.


Please tell me you reverted to stock and then tested to make sure that you didn't manually screw something up before you sent this in?


----------



## TheDankest (Sep 16, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Please tell me you reverted to stock and then tested to make sure that you didn't manually screw something up before you sent this in?


That is what I'm doing today, will update with results.


----------



## TheDankest (Sep 16, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> You can try wipe cache and dalvik then re flash the kernel


Thanks, but I did and no luck


----------



## TheDankest (Sep 16, 2011)

After unrooting it, and re-rooting it, the wifi is still not fixed. :erm (1):


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

"TheDankest said:


> After unrooting it, and re-rooting it, the wifi is still not fixed. :erm (1):


Don't reroot it leave it on stock and try but if it still isn't working try on a different WiFi network.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TheDankest said:


> After unrooting it, and re-rooting it, the wifi is still not fixed. :erm (1):


Did you "unroot" or did you "revert to stock"? These are two different things. If you don't revert to stock, then you haven't really done it right.


----------



## TheDankest (Sep 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Did you "unroot" or did you "revert to stock"? These are two different things. If you don't revert to stock, then you haven't really done it right.


I mean, I thought I reverted it to stock, I followed this guide: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...t-the-htc-thunderbolt-and-return-it-to-stock/ which made the version of my phone 1.12.xx
and I had S-ON, but my sd card wasn't formatted completely or anything like that.


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Adrynalyne, and subsequently Team BAMF has absolutely nothing to do with Synergy. Virus created the Synergy ROMs.

Sent from my WP7 with iOS 5.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TheDankest said:


> I mean, I thought I reverted it to stock, I followed this guide: http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...t-the-htc-thunderbolt-and-return-it-to-stock/ which made the version of my phone 1.12.xx
> and I had S-ON, but my sd card wasn't formatted completely or anything like that.


Without really reading that, I assume that's what you want and that guide would have reverted your phone back to stock. (and yeah, those guides tend to assume you can format your SD card yourself.)


----------

